# May be Baby Clomid 2wwers Pt 2



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls...Good Luck and Baby dust to us all! 

Gillian35 

Suzie (Olive) 

Ang  

Helen1  

Mez 6th May 

Sweets 6th May 

Alison 

Lesley 

Sharron 10th May

Sue (Sioux) 10th May 

Neona (Sue) 15th May 

S4rah 15th May 

Busydaffodil 16th May 

Muji 16th May 

Ellabee (Nat) 17th May 

Allana 20th May 

Laine 20th May 

Suzie (Olive) 25th May 

Sweets 29th May


----------



## Allana (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi sweets i have posted a note on the clomid thread for you, sorry to hear that  turned up. Keep your chin up. 

Well I am now officially on the 2ww and am due to test on the 20th of May. Had a +ve opk on Weds so had plenty of . I had a blood test on cd21 which was Wednesday so I suppose it will be a low progesterone level. Due to have another on cd28 and that is when it is normally high. 

Good luck to all testing in the next few days.


Love and baby dust to all 


Allana


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi 

Sweets so sorry to hear af turned up , big ^group^ for you

just wanting to send massive  to all

lots of love
suzie aka olive


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi sweets im really sorry af turned up i hope next month is your month take care and pamper your self 

love and hug xxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

morning girls

well im now joing bagpuss and sweets !!! my af turned up with morning with vengence!!!!!! so now i move to the inbetweenie board!!!!(but im gonna stay here for a while if thats ok)

take care

Mez
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allana (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Mez 

So sorry that the  arrived. I am sending you a big ^group^ and wish you loads of luck for the next month. 

Love 

Allana


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Mez - Sorry af has turned up. Come and join us on the clomid thread.

Sweets - Thinking of you.

Allana - We test on the same day!

Good luck everyone

Laine x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Mez & Sweets



So sorry AF turned up

^group^


Ali


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

CD24 and I've done what i shouldnt have done. IUI + 9 days HCG +11. Temps stil up, boobs are killing and I got a BFN today. Now I'm on a downer even though I know its early to test. No signs of AF (Iusually have a 24 - 28 day cycle) but not convinced.

Congrats to all those who got BFPs and good luck to the rest in the 2ww.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sharron & Sue,

Wishing you lots of luck for your tests tomorrow.

 

Laine x


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

SWEETS AND MEZ, so sorry AF arrived  ^group^,

SHARON AND SUE good luck 

luv ang xx


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Sweets - Huni so sorry ^witchypoo^ turned up, sending a  your way

Mez - so sorry ^witchypoo^ turned up for you too sending you a  too.

Well i'm testing tomorrow although have a feeling "SHE" will be here soon, but i won't give up yet.

Sending  to everyone testing

Take care
Sue xx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Sweets I am so sorry AF turned up I can't believe it I really thought it would be good news this month for you.

Mez - sorry af turned up for you to sending lots of hugs... come and join us over on the Clomid girls thread

Good luck to everyone testing soon I hope to see some BFPS when I get back off hols   

Love

Helenxxxxxxxx


----------



## Liz_Wales (Apr 19, 2004)

Mez - so sorry AF arrived. Am thinking of you.

Sweets - so sorry AF arrived. I hope they find an alternative treatment for you after your clomid/vision problem.

Sioux - hope your test went well.

I'm on Day 23 now. This 2WW is a killer. My symptoms have now completely gone & I reckon AF is due shortly. Always next month though!

Good Luck Everyone 
Lizzy


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Just to let you know i haven't tested yet because i'm getting all the symptons that af is going to turn up , so i'll hang on till "SHE" shows.

Take care 
Sue xx


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

now i'm confused. CD 26 and temps are back up, boobs are a little sore but I still have that premenstrual headache, admittedly not as bad. I'm getting some funny pains down below and also AF pains but I just dont know. Now I really dont have a clue!

Trying to hold off with the HPT but its difficult but I know its still early.


----------



## Liz_Wales (Apr 19, 2004)

Hiya all,
On Day 24 here and I think AF is on its way. I dont do the temp thing. I used OPK so dont have anything to gauge by. Never mind though, will keep hoping that AF stays away. Was having really weird symptoms last week - huge itchy nipples, Very tired, Very hungry, etc. All gone now! IF AF arrives, I'll try again next month. Probably a bit unrealistic hoping it would work on first cycle! AF due on friday  Will test on Saturday if it doesnt arrive.

neona - am keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. This 2 ww is a killer isnt it. All this uncertainty & waiting!

Good Luck to everyone else.

Lizzy


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

LIZZY good luck 

SUE ANY NEWS? 

NEONA ggod luck 

ANG XX


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi All

Well so far so good!!, thought af was going to show last night had some cramping but today i have only slight cramping its cd 29 for me and i o'd around cd 12/13, so i'm not going to test till thursday just being pessimistic (spelling).

 to everyone testing

Take care 
Sue xx


----------



## Allana (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi there girlies 

Well good luck to Sue, Lizzy and Neona I have really hoping that this the month for you all. 

Laine lets hope that its good luck for us both then on the 20th of may. 

Well I really don't know what to think at the moment because for the last 3 months I have had sore nipples by now and this month i have had nothing. My cd21 bloods showed no ov but I usually ov around cd22/23. I had a +ve opk on day 21 but then no twinges or changes. I'm really confused.  However I am being realistic so as not to get my hopes up. 

Well speak to you all again soon 

Love 

Allana


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

CD27 out of normal 28. Went to bed last night feeling really positive, tingly nips, pulling pains low down (last time I felt that I was pregnant). This morning though temp plummeted again down below the baseline (though I was up half the night with my poorly DD), bad AF pains and a headache (Hoping its just due to tiredness). was going to go out and buy HPT today but dont see much point 

at least I have my DD to concentrate on as shes been off school for the last three days


----------



## Liz_Wales (Apr 19, 2004)

sioux - good luck with the test. Everything crossed for you!!

Allana - good luck for the 20th

Neona - i hope its just tiredness too. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sue

Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow hunny.



Laine x


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

big fat negative on my HPT so just waiting for AF to rear her ugly head


----------



## Allana (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi there just quick note really sorry to hear about your -ve HPT. sending you a big ^group^

Lots of love 

allana


----------



## Muji (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi Neona

so sorry to hear about you -ve. Thinking of you 

^group^

from muji


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi Neona

Sorry to hear you got a -ve...sending you a huge hug and lots of love

Sarah


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Neona - Sorry to hear you got a -ve.

Sue - Any news?

Laine x


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Evening Ladies

Well all i can say is.......OUCH!!! THE ^witchypoo^ got me this morning,  

Oh well back to more bms  it's hard but someones got to do it 

Take care
Sue xx


----------



## ellabee (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi friends!!!!!
It seems like forever since I have been on my computer. But you are ALL in my thoughts and prayers. Sorry for all those -ive's, I feel like mine is coming soon. Today is CD 26. My cycles are between 28-32. I tested this morning and it was negative. BUMMER! Was it too early to test or isthis correct? I have sore boobs and dull headache - all signs of the wonderful AF - YUCK!!!! Take ccare and sening tons of HUGS!!!!

Love,
Nat
Oh yeah, I saw an infertility specialist for the first time and she is increasing my clomid to 100mg - hope it works and I did ovulate last month - some positive things!!!!!!


----------



## Liz_Wales (Apr 19, 2004)

Just to let you know that I'm no longer on the 2WW. AF arrived this morning. But as Arnie says "I'll be back" in about 2 weeks! 

Good look to all those still waiting!

Lizzy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Lizzy, Nat & Sue - Sorry af arrived for you all. Good luck next month.

Good luck to everyone left to test.

 

Laine x


----------



## Muji (Mar 4, 2004)

Dear Everyone

I guess its back to the Clomid board for me. -ve HPK yesterday and this morning all the signs (bar the big one) of the AF approaching.

Feel...........Like.................pants.

muji


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Lizzy, Nat, Sue and Muji ~ Just sending loads of ^cuddleup^ your way. Sorry you've not go the resulst you all so desperately deserve.

All my love

Emma x x


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

LIZZY NAT SUE AND MUJI

big big  to you all

ALLANA AND anyone else due to testr soon GOOD LUCK 

ANG XX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Muji

So sorry about the -ve. Wishing you heaps of luck for next month.

Laine x


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE DUE TO TEST SOON 

I'M CD 17 TODAY so back in the 2WW ....i'm still thinking about what helen said ( when she had a dream i was pregnant ) I'm hoping it was some kind of a sign.

ANG XX


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

[ALLANA AND LAINE]

[GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING TOMORROW

ALI


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

ALLANA AND LAINE 

GOOD LUCK from me aswell 

laine you are quiet hope you are ok and you are just busy at the moment 

ANG XX


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello Everyone, 

Just a quickie from me, AF arrived at the weekend so am back on the Clomid again...

Speak to you soon

Sarah


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi All

Sarah - huni so sorry the  turned up sending you a 

Laine & Allana good luck for testing tomorrow    

Take care
Sue xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sarah,

So sorry to hear your news. ^cuddleup^

Laine x


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA 

SARAH sorry AF ARRIVED  

SWEETS good luck with the BMS 

LAINE ALLANA thinking of you both.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls

Well another bfn for me I'm afraid to say. 

I expected it but it is still hard to deal with eh?

Laine x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Laine, hun


I am really sorry, take care.

Ali


----------



## Allana (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi everyone 

Laine really sorry to hear about your bfn. 

Well unfortunately I have never even got round to testing because I have heard from the doctors and they have the blood test results from cd28 and I haven't ov this month at all.  
I really didn't think I had because I haven't had any twinges or symptoms like before. Even though feel really deflated. 
I went to see my specialist yesterday and he has put me on the waiting list now for a lap & dye and he has also said that he will go in and burst as many cysts in my ovaries as possible at the same time. I have to wait for atleast four months for this so he has said to stay on the clomid until then. 
After hearing that the Clomid hasn't worked this month I went to see my gp and he has said that out of four cycles on the Clomid only 1 has worked and that they forgot to inform me!!!!! I feel really depressed now and feel as though I have wasted my time. He has now put me up to 100mg which I have to start when AF appears. 
I just want to cry I feel that bad. 
I hope that you are all feeling better than me right now, good luck to anyone testing soon. 

Lots of Love 

Allana


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Laine and Allana

So sorry that this month the clomid didn't work for you.

   

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Laine and Allana ~ so sorry it didn't work for you this month,

Loads of hugs to you both,

Take care and be v good to yourselves,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Allana


So sorry for you. You could not have had a very nice day yesterday. Hope you are feeling a bit better after a nights rest.

Love Alison


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

LAINE so sorry about your BFN i'm going to ask you a ? on the clomid thread.

ALLANA  i hope you are feeling a little better today, it must be so dissapointing to be told you have not ovulated.......i don't know much about cysts but i hope upping your clomid to 100mg does the trick.

THINKING OF YOU BOTH

ANG XX


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Laine & Allana so sorry ^witchypoo^ got you both sending you both   and good luck for next month.

Take care
Sue xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies

sorry to laine and allana , big hugs to you both
sorry i havent been on much but my grandpa is very poorly
sending loads of fairydust to all
take care 
suzie aka olive


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

OLIVE thinking about you and grandpa.

SWEETS GOOD LUCK 

WHO else is in the 2WW??

i'm CD24 TODAY.

ANG XX


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi ang good luck this month. hope you get a bfp....
its very quiet on here

xxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Is anyone else left to test in May?

The list is on the first page of the thread.

Suzie - Did you test yet?

Laine x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

sorry i havent posted! No af for me but bfn when tested!! So not sure whats happening , clomid has made me regular since i was on it but not this month! our bodies sure do work in weird ways!

Good luck to all those testing and lots of  to all

take care
suzie aka olive


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey girls

olive-lets hope ya just tested a bit early! fingers crossed ofr you xoxox

to every one else ^group^^group^ for the bfn!

sorry aint posted for a few days but i have been readingboards every day

take care all

Luv
Mez
xoxoxoxo


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

OMG sweets thats brilliant!! I read that and react as if ot was my own result. I'm so pleased for your honey!


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Sweets,

Posted you on the Clomid thread but just wanted to say

Congratulations hunny!!!

Laine x


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Sweets

I too have posted on the Clomid thread, bt just wanted to again say

Congratulations    

Love

Emma x  x


----------



## sioux (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Sweets

I've posted on the clomid thread too, but just wanted to say          

Take it easy
Sue xx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA

AF arrived today CD30 .


SWEETS i posted on the other thread , but 
CONGRATULATIONS......i'm very happy for you and your DH.

and WOW you got a + on your HPT cd 23.....thats early, must be a good sign......take good care of yourself.

ANG XX


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

GILLIAN,

hiya ......how are you and bubba? hope you are both well.

thank you for your good luck wishes.

take care

luv ANG XX


----------



## suzysweet (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi ladies,I am on my first month of 100mg of clomid, days 2-6,i ovulated cd15 (according to temps) and am now 5dpo,can anyone who takes there temperature tell me does clomid effect temp in any way,just that my temps are slightly higher than usual wondered if clomid caused it,have sore bbs,usual for me in 2ww but no other symptoms,am going for blood test on thursday to check i ovulated,not sure how long i have to wait for results though.Hope everyone is well and sending you all 

Becky x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New June home girls....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=9190


----------

